# Powerheads and temperature increase?



## WaterWorld (May 7, 2006)

Can a powerhead (Maxijet) produce enough heat to increase the temperature of the aquarium water? Does anyone know much heat the Maxijet's gives off? Are there any powerheads in the market that do not produce a lot of heat. 

I was looking into the Hydor Koralia since it states it has low energy consumption. Does anyone have any experience with these types of powerheads? Are they worth it? Can anyone vouch for them? 

I am still in the cycling stages of my salt water tank and had 2 1200 maxijets running for water circulations. For almost a week now my temperature read 85 degrees celcius. I unplugged one of them and the temperature went down to 80 degrees celcius. I am contemplating unplugging the remaining powerhead to see if the temperature will go even lower which is where I want it to be at.


----------



## Grey Legion (Mar 20, 2006)

Power heads do create heat and electric motor will, but I doubt it would effect a aquarium to the extent that you would notice it, unless you have 10 large power heads in a 5G tank.

I have used the Koralia's and like them very much they use little power and provide some big results, I would say it would be a step up from the maxi's


----------

